# Chaos Dwarfs and I need your Help!



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello all you fantasy Guru's!

I am new and still trying to understand fantasy  

So.....

My questions:

First How does Guess Weapons work exactly?

Second question can someone tell me what "Chaos Dwarf Wizards may use the Fire, Metal, Shadow and Death Lores of magic from the WHF rule book" (Yes I dont have the rule book yet but would like some info.)

That is all for now thanks!

Chaosftw


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

with guess weapons you pick a spot guess how far away it is then measure how far you've guessed and roll the scatter dice You'll understand better when you get the book but thats the basics.

Welcome to the Dawi Zharr.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

There are 8 magic lores in the rulebook that are standard lores that can be used by lots of different casters, some armies have their own magic lore like Orcs and Goblins, most at least have access to the 8 lores.

Fire, Metal, Shadow and Death lores are 4 of the 8 so when you get the book you will be able to see which spells your casters have access to. Basically each magic lore regardless of which race uses it or which book it is in, has 6 spells. Normally a couple of the spells are offensive spells like magic missiles, a couple are defensive like buffs or debuffs and a couple are movement based. Though that is very general and some lores vary (particularly VC magic!), so some are almost all offensive, some mostly defensive, some all about terrain, etc.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm ok thanks! Ill have to go check out the rule book after work today!

as Chaos dwarfs any tips as to which I should be looking for towards?

Chaosftw


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That normally depends on your opponent and what role you want your casters to play. For example Fire is a really offensive lore that is great against things that are flammable like Treemen or things with regen like trolls, but it is crap against things that are immune to flaming attacks like dragon knights.

Metal is good against armour and warmachines, poor against things like daemons that don't tend to use either.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

Podhammer Has A Hashutcast all about them the special guest on that ep has been to the AU masters repeatedly with them and other armies. 

Link is: http://podhammer.net/category/podcasts/page/7/ or I got mine on Itunes.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

An honest tip for you Chaosftw would be to put the Dawi Zharrs on hold as first fantasy army. Simply because all models are more or less OOP and hard to get your hands on thus making it hard to make an army that you want without spending shitloads of cash:wink:

If you allready have CDs or some grand plan of getting the models then good luck and welcome to WHFB!
The fantasy-rules are quite diffrent from the 40k ones. The game as a whole is alot more complex, with extreme relevance put into movement and close combat mainly. Good luck with getting a hold of the rules. I'm quite sure there is some "tip to new Fantasy players" thread somewhere here, take a search and you'll most likely get some tips from there:wink:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> An honest tip for you Chaosftw would be to put the Dawi Zharrs on hold as first fantasy army. Simply because all models are more or less OOP and hard to get your hands on thus making it hard to make an army that you want without spending shitloads of cash:wink:
> 
> If you allready have CDs or some grand plan of getting the models then good luck and welcome to WHFB!
> The fantasy-rules are quite diffrent from the 40k ones. The game as a whole is alot more complex, with extreme relevance put into movement and close combat mainly. Good luck with getting a hold of the rules. I'm quite sure there is some "tip to new Fantasy players" thread somewhere here, take a search and you'll most likely get some tips from there:wink:


Defiantly Understandable. I was able to get some stuff from a gent on H.O for free! which was very cool! and I bought 2 Dwarf army boxes which I plan on just doing some simple green stuff conversions. The only thing I had to pay a little more then my avg price / model were the Centaurs which was kind of expected. Over all I have paid about 260-280$ CAD for essentially 2 blocks of 20 Chaos Warriors w/ Full command, 40 potential blunderbuss', A few heroes, 2 Earthshakers, a box of Gobbos, and a box of Orcs on wolfs. There are a few other things as well. So I will have a solid 2500 points at this point so it should be good! I do appreciate the warning but I did some hunting first 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

If you look at the Hellcannon crew that should give you a good idea of what "new" chaos dwarfs look like, just mentioning it since the newer dwarf boxes may make you cry after the 30th GS hat.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Stuntiesrule said:


> If you look at the Hellcannon crew that should give you a good idea of what "new" chaos dwarfs look like, just mentioning it since the newer dwarf boxes may make you cry after the 30th GS hat.


Ya I am well aware! but prepared to go the extra mile on this project!

Side note if anyone finds any good tutorials for lava bases / making chaos dwarfs please link them!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Take a look at Tjub's work over at Chaos Dwarfs Online for one of the best Chaos Dwarf conversion armies I have seen recently:

Chaos Dwarf


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats neat! I like the Hats. do you know what he used for the hats?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Neat idea.

They are those map pins/drawing pins you get with cork boards with the pins cut off i reckon mate.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Quick and quite cheap lava bases: https://sslrelay.com/www.foundation...6slash=3BLava+resin+bases+X10+=2820sq+lava=29


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Neat idea.
> 
> They are those map pins/drawing pins you get with cork boards with the pins cut off i reckon mate.


Thats what it is! I knew it was something I had seen before just could not figure it out for the life of me lol!
TY TY!



Syph said:


> Quick and quite cheap lava bases: https://sslrelay.com/www.foundation...6slash=3BLava+resin+bases+X10+=2820sq+lava=29


Cool Thanks Syph!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I could have sworn I posted in here... Anyway, I think Wraithlord has a good tutorial on Lava anything.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I could have sworn I posted in here... Anyway, I think Wraithlord has a good tutorial on Lava anything.


I think you posted in the army list section Vaz lol. Ya I checked Wraithlords stuff as well as Fist's I was more looking for things off site to compare/ have more ideas.


Here are some tutorials I have found that I think I am going to use:




















Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------

